# Real or fake?



## BringEnoughGun (Mar 8, 2012)

What do you guys think? My buddy sent this to me, said he found it on his friends facebook or something. It looks fake to me. The head looks blurry compared to the rest of its body like it was photo shopped. Let me know what you guys think 















de oppresso liber


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

:glasses-cool:Fake. The head is from a darker animal. The way the photo is put together they gave it no neck. Besides who do you know that wears camo and bright yellow gloves.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I will look around, but I think that is real.. There is a couple pics of some giant northern wolves floating around...


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

http://www.huntandtell.com/2009/06/18/huge-wolf/
http://www.alpineoutfitters.ca/alberta_wolf_hunts.asp


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The pic has been around a while, and if I recall, it's real. However, the weights that usually come with it are greatly exagerated.


----------



## BringEnoughGun (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks guys lol I didn't even consider looking it up. I just thought it is almost unreal how big it is. Crazy


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

At first glance I can tell someone abused the heck out of the blur tool. To me its an obvious fake, if somehow that is real its a weird picture.


----------



## BringEnoughGun (Mar 8, 2012)

That hunt and tell link that EricE posted above shows a much clearer picture. I'm convinced


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I stand corrected the pic looks better for some reason elsewhere. The wgt. is wrong as the earliest I found the pic is from 08. If it really weighed 197# and on some sites said up to 225#. It would have been a new world record which is 175# set in 1939 (Alaska) and almost beat in 07(Bulgaria). The guy would have made sure he got his name in the books if he had a new record.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

its real, a really big wolf. that photo has been floating around for a long time.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think its real..... Got a email 6mths ago with a few others that were shot too............ Seemed real, maybe the weight a lil high, but nothing i would wanna be defending myself from.............


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Evinrude58 said:


> :glasses-cool: Besides who do you know that wears camo and bright yellow gloves.


For anybody that picks up a 150 lb flea and tick covered dead dog, gloves, even yellow ones, are a wise accessory. That, and seeing that the dog is now dead, he has no need to hide from it any longer.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Why was I expecting to see something(s) quite different based on thread title?


----------

